# Porno destroys my life marriage...



## Nuskin (Mar 16, 2011)

PEOPLE PLEASE HELP! You would tell propably welcome to the club...i feel like im dying, humilitaed, cheated, rejected, betrayed,. and its hurts hurts hurts and just dont stop...
I found finally an answer to my previous topics: "husband does not want sex", "masturbation makes me fell bad". i started think after reading the forum. and i talked to him....F____ he watches PORNO for half years alreday he said, few times at week he says...!!!! and yes i have problem with that because its replaced me. its hurts so much and hi lied to me when i first asked him.
and its explains all:" work stress, tired and tired" "busy"....!!! all so many times rejected...
i can not stand it. its like he destroyed us. at least he recognised he has a problem, but he loves me and wants to solve it. at the beginning i tried to be civilised and ask what he likes there, he explained things, like some clothes...he did not feel comfortable talk to me about ever.
and all the time i just believed that his SEX DRIVER is just low. F____!!! i cant believe it, i feel so stupid and not desired.
im not sure if i love him anymore. there is no one to whom i can talk about. what should i do?? strategie?? make myself desirable by ignoring him and make him think i have my own excited life? talk to hom about his desires??? leave??? 

miserable


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Porn didn't destroy you, your husband, or your marriage. Your husband did it.
If it is that big of a problem for him, then he has to stop watching it. It's that simple. That also has to be his decision. You can force him to quit any more than you could make an alcoholic quit drinking.


----------



## Nuskin (Mar 16, 2011)

yes, but should we not understand why he started doing it at least? why does not he desires me? you know its funny, at the beginning of our time together ( which is less then 2 years!!) we had good sex but not good relationship, and before all of it happened we established good relationship but sex life gone down...
can he really stop watch it?? without consultation?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

You and/or your husband may need to understand why he does it, that's up to the two of you.
He made need help to stop watching it, that's up to him.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

It seems that after reading many threads on this issue and having to deal with some of this myself. Alot of times people who prefer porn over their partner, has to do with being disconnected. He is disconnected from you, and not wanting to deal with either, anything in his marriage or something else going on in his life. You will need to find out waht is going on and why he wants to escape into a world where you are being replaced.


----------



## Nuskin (Mar 16, 2011)

thank you for your responses. yes we have to find out what is this, im not sure about the fact that he is disconnected from me because we had very close relationship, very sweet lately before all happened. thats maybe what is the problem, we became to close? im too into him?? he always say he loves me so its must be somethingg else. but when we talked he said it was for diversify, and something else but he does not know what. he promissed stop watching and we did it twice today (!) , wow for us, but only because we were talking about so the subject of porn itself exciting..for him specially


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Try watching it with him. Find out what the attraction is for him?? Is there fantasies involved?
Most men watch porn-no shocker there. Most men think about sex over 12 times per day.
Is there something he's not getting in bed with you?
Ask yourself some questions here.


----------

